# where can i get the boa system



## dossett57 (Dec 9, 2011)

I know this is my first post but its not spam or anything..
Where can I buy the boa lacing system? I already have traditionally laced boots but I want to try the boa system and see how it feels. 
Which would you prefer, boa or laces?
Thanks.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

uh.... whut?


----------



## LJLLJL (Mar 6, 2011)

In shops, there are boots that have the boa lacing system, but no separate boa laces are sold so you could convert your boots with traditional lacing to boa boots. The wire rope would not slide from the holes for trad. lacing.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

dossett57 said:


> I know this is my first post but its not spam or anything..
> Where can I buy the boa lacing system? I already have traditionally laced boots but I want to try the boa system and see how it feels.
> Which would you prefer, boa or laces?
> Thanks.


That's kinda like asking "where can I find a sintered base for my board?" it's not something you buy, it's a product feature. If you want the boa system, go shopping for new boots...some will have it, some won't. 

That said, do your research first (even right here in the Boots forum). There are issues. You may find speed laces or even traditional laces offer a better solution.


----------



## BsMcluvinBeach (Sep 16, 2011)

almost all boot companies have a line with boa system. I heard they r hard to fix if they break so you might want to go with a shop that repairs them.


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

i wantedt to give the boas a shot this season as i had to replace my boots. after trying on many different boa systems with different brands, I felt the traditional lacing system was still the way to go. although i did buy into a pair of boa/traditional lacing. only the inner liner is boa. its hard to get a specific feel when tightening the boa's. its something you have to try out yourself.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

You would need to guy buy all new boots with that feature, there are no conversion kits. With that being said, I LOVE my BOA boots. They are super fast at getting in and out, and they are a perfect fit for my feet with where it tightens. Each boot has a different spot(s) where the wires will cross and more times they will cross. Depending on your foot shape, you will like one boot more than another because of where the boot actually tightens on your foot. I have Ride Anthem BOA boots and they are amazingly comfortable, but trust me, I tried on A LOT of boots at the local shop before I got them.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

i didn't like boa until i tried a pair with a dual system. one wheel tightens the ankle and shin and the other tightens on top of your foot. this alleviated the weird ankle tightness and really locks your foot down. the ride insano focus is what i bought.


----------



## dossett57 (Dec 9, 2011)

well i already bought a pair yesterday.. i got the ThirtyTwo White Exus with the Traditional Lacing and i wanted to see if i could buy a conversion kit, thats what i was trying to say at the original post haha, but i guess there isnt one.. oh well i like the boots with the laces. they are very comfortable already but i'll just have to live with the laces. thanks everyone


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

boas are stupid, dont concern yourself with such silly endeavors.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I always carry a spare set of laces in my snowboard jacket. I've never had to use them, never had a lace break, but I like the peace of mind knowing that if one goes I can be up and riding again in a couple of minutes. Boas remind me of those old flip-up headlights on cars in the 70-80's. They were cool when they were new, but you always wound up with a car that had one headlight flipped up and one down. It's just too damned mechanical in a place where you need simplicity. I mean, really...how hard is it to lace your boots? I learned shoe laces in the first grade.

.


----------

